# Getting a British passport for baby to be born in SA



## ncoetze (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi Everyone, 

I am a SA and British citizen and the baby's father is a Portuguese citizen. The baby is due to be born 18th May 2021, we had originally hoped to return to UK but now with COVID we are reassessing our plans to stay in SA for the birth.
We therefore need to assess how best to ensure we can get the baby a British passport! 
1. Will we encounter issues passing on my British citizenship because I was naturalized (by applying for citizenship whilst living in the UK), i.e I was not born in the UK therefore can I pass on my nationality?
2. What are the costs involved in doing this? on the gov.uk website it seems it costs just over 1000 GBP - is this correct?
3. What do I need to do ahead of the birth to prepare? i.e submission of forms?
4. What documents will I require to make this application on behalf of my baby? (my birth certificate, my british passport or anything else?)

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Please send the questions to the UK related board. This one only deals with SA related issues. Or please consult UK embassy/consulate in SA.


----------



## ncoetze (Jan 13, 2021)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Please send the questions to the UK related board. This one only deals with SA related issues. Or please consult UK embassy/consulate in SA.


Ok, thanks. I thought this was for expats living in SA to seek advice. Apologies!


----------

